# 1/8" stainless steel front chainring anyone?



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got this thread running over in the SS forum to check out any interest in 1/8" stainless steel front chainrings to run with 1/8" chain since that is what myself and a number of other fellow singlespeeders are running for durability sake. Someone mentioned I should also propose this to the DJ/Urban/Park riders too? Anyway, here is the thread link if you want to check it out:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7828413#post7828413

Thanks in advance for looking!


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

I think that most DJers running a 32-36T ring are happy with 3/32". The one thing that I would possibly be interested in is a 24-26T ring, 12T cog, and mini bashguard combo. Some people with mtb cranks want to switch to microdrive but don't want to buy new cranks. With the 12T cog you also will need special cassette spacers or an extra wide base because regular cassette spacers will be too thick for the chain to properly engage the cog.


----------



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

HungarianBarbarian said:


> I think that most DJers running a 32-36T ring are happy with 3/32". The one thing that I would possibly be interested in is a 24-26T ring, 12T cog, and mini bashguard combo. Some people with mtb cranks want to switch to microdrive but don't want to buy new cranks. With the 12T cog you also will need special cassette spacers or an extra wide base because regular cassette spacers will be too thick for the chain to properly engage the cog.


I just changed the number of teeth on my 104bcd model to 26 and this is not a possible configuration. You must be talking a 94bcd ring? I don't currently have a 94bcd modeled up since I was looking at singlespeeders using 104bcd and bigger. Most people that I know of would use the 94 bcd for a multi-geared application but I only run 1 gear these days.

I hear what you are saying about the 12t cog. Is that size even possible? Any cassette spacers I ever used on my first POS SS were already pretty small in diameter.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

yes, 12T is possible. my rear hub uses a Shimano style freehub and came stock with a 12T cog.


----------



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> yes, 12T is possible. my rear hub uses a Shimano style freehub and came stock with a 12T cog.


Are you talking an 1/8" thick 12t cog? I see you can buy one of these in 3/32" for $5  but you probably need spacers on the opposite side shown in the picture would be my guess. Finding some spacers would be your cheapest option unless of course you are looking for an 1/8" thick cog.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&rlz=&q=12t+cog&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=13906713366063920724&sa=X&ei=Wtl4TevcFYWqsAOE2_H1Ag&ved=0CBwQ8wIwAA#


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If you look on amazon.com Redline makes 1/8" cogs for cheap. I bought a 13t (they do make 12t) for my brother's dirt jump bike.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=redline+1/8"+cog

I realize the pictures show 3/32", but they are in fact 1/8"


----------



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> If you look on amazon.com Redline makes 1/8" cogs for cheap. I bought a 13t (they do make 12t) for my brother's dirt jump bike.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=redline+1/8"+cog
> 
> I realize the pictures show 3/32", but they are in fact 1/8"


Those are cheap but they are also steel. My guess is they are stamped hence the reason they are so cheap. The press goes up and down making 40 parts per minute in an auto press. I used something similar to that with spacers on my first POS SS conversion years back.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

they are stamped because there is no reason to cut a cog out of billet or have them forged.

btw, yours are also steel, just with a little extra chromium.


----------



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> they are stamped because there is no reason to cut a cog out of billet or have them forged.
> 
> btw, yours are also steel, just with a little extra chromium.


Right on!!! Somebody else knows their metallurgy :thumbsup:


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

mntn-biker said:


> I just changed the number of teeth on my 104bcd model to 26 and this is not a possible configuration. You must be talking a 94bcd ring? I don't currently have a 94bcd modeled up since I was looking at singlespeeders using 104bcd and bigger. Most people that I know of would use the 94 bcd for a multi-geared application but I only run 1 gear these days.


No I meant a  64 bcd granny ring with a 104 bcd trials style bash guard and a machined 12 T cog.










Those three items are $90.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Spacers:


----------



## Benderr (Oct 26, 2011)

I've also been using a 1/8 chain on a 3/32 surly stainless ring for a few years without any issues. As a matter of fact the chainring doesn't even look very worn.


----------

